# Troxel Restoration



## STRADALITE (Apr 9, 2009)

Just thought that I would share this with everyone. I just finished another seat restoration. I wanted to do something other than the typical black leather. The trim looks black but is actually dark brown. All of the orange stitching is done by hand. I decided to have it match the orange pinstripe on my newest Colson project. If anyone is interested in having a seat done let me know.

*JOSH*


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 9, 2009)

Absolutley amazing Josh....  you are a true craftman...  Now let's get you to come out to a ride or something...  


   I'm thinking about planning another Mission Bay Classic bicycle ride. Stay tuned, Fleetwood and Aeropycho said that are in.


----------



## MartyW (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice job Josh that is an outstanding restoration.


----------



## rjs5700 (Apr 9, 2009)

WOW!!!! Nice job!!!


----------



## Parker (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks a lot better than mine. I used a handkerchief, cardboard, clippers and did it in 12 minutes. The most comfy seat I have


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 9, 2009)

*Troxel*

The offer is out there for anyone that has a seat in need of restoring. Most of the correct stamps can be obtained and used.
I really enjoy doing this since this is about the only part of a bike project that I can work on in the house (big points for spending time with the wife).
Let me know what you have.
*JOSH*


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 9, 2009)

JR'S MONARK said:


> Absolutley amazing Josh....  you are a true craftman...  Now let's get you to come out to a ride or something...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about planning another Mission Bay Classic bicycle ride. Stay tuned, Fleetwood and Aeropycho said that are in.




Junior, you had better let us all in on the ride...time for the north to invade the south again...hide yer women folk...


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Apr 13, 2009)

What kind of foam are you using for the padding? I haven't been able to find anything forms right.


----------



## holepuncher1 (May 23, 2013)

Yeah that is some amazing work right there.......


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 23, 2013)

Very professional looking job! 
You can form polyethylene foam sheet by vulcanizing it in a large steamer pot.
This makes it very pliable.


----------



## STRADALITE (May 23, 2013)

That post is 4 years old. The bike I made it for is long gone and my work has improved drastically..
It is a cool looking seat though.

JOSH


----------



## Boris (May 24, 2013)

STRADALITE said:


> That post is 4 years old. The bike I made it for is long gone and my work has improved drastically..
> It is a cool looking seat though.
> 
> JOSH




Do you have a newer sample or two to show us? Maybe you could post in the "Services" section too, since the "Who does seats?" question seams* to come up fairly frequently.

*sorry I had to take the pun


----------



## Sped Man (May 28, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Do you have a newer sample or two to show us? Maybe you could post in the "Services" section too, since the "Who does seats?" question seams* to come up fairly frequently.
> 
> *sorry I had to take the pun




I concur post a more recent photo of your work.


----------



## Luckykat32 (May 31, 2013)

I'd like to see more pictures too...I need 2 seats done.


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2013)

This fella does excellant work, and is(was) very reasonable!!!


----------



## STRADALITE (Jun 2, 2013)

Check this link for some seats that I finished a few months back.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-seats-just-finished&highlight=troxel+Toolbox

This seat I just finished. Before and after


----------

